# One More Tiger



## soupdragon71 (21 August 2011)

Any views on the above? A friend is thinking of using him on her event mare but sure I've seen a few comments on this forum that weren't too complimentary? PM me if you prefer. Thanks


----------



## eventrider23 (22 August 2011)

I like him a lot and his progeny are starting to come through nicely now...I saw a couple of fab foals by him at the Futurity this year.


----------



## emlybob (22 August 2011)

Have Pm'd u but computer froze, let me know f not come through


----------



## Maesfen (22 August 2011)

I have a 3 year old by him that I'm very pleased with.  I also had him here one year (along with all of his mares) so saw a fair few youngsters by him; there wasn't one that wasn't a smart individual and he has the most superb temperament too, a real gentleman to handle.  Your friend could do an awful lot worse than go to have a look at him, I'd have him back here in a heartbeat.


----------



## Sportznight (23 August 2011)

True, there are better, proven stallions out there.  
His competition career was cut short due his owner virtually being on deaths door, more than once too.  This also limited his prep for grading and also his availability for stud, so all things considered, he's not that unproven stock wise.
His temperament is simply outstanding!  So un-stallion like (unless a mare for covering is presented to him).  A real joy to be around.


----------



## christine48 (23 August 2011)

Oliver Townend rode him, you can't get a better jockey than him.


----------



## Maesfen (23 August 2011)

christine48 said:



			Oliver Townend rode him, you can't get a better jockey than him.
		
Click to expand...

I can think of lots better.


----------



## soupdragon71 (23 August 2011)

Thanks everyone for the information! Have forwarded it all on to my friend. Have also told her she should be on HHO


----------



## Sportznight (23 August 2011)

Maesfen said:



			I can think of lots better.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## soupdragon71 (24 August 2011)

Sportznight said:





Click to expand...

My reaction too


----------



## Maesfen (24 August 2011)

soupdragon71 said:



			My reaction too 

Click to expand...

Put it this way, I wouldn't let him ride a rocking horse.


----------



## crazycoloured (24 August 2011)

I considered one more tiger for my mare,until my circumstances changed i like the look of him and have seen a few foals by him..I would definately use him,


----------



## christine48 (25 August 2011)

Whether you like Oliver or not ( I am definitely NOT a fan of his ) he will get a tune out of a horse whether it be talented or not. 
However this thread is going off at a tangent. The real issue is should we be breeding from ungraded, unproven stallions!


----------



## Sportznight (25 August 2011)

Here we go again.... How about breeding from ungraded, unproven mares? I know this isn't the case for the OP.  Yeah, OK stallions have the opportunity to beget more progeny.  If the horse has no physical, mental issues and satisfies the requirements of the breeder, then no one can gain say the choice to breed.  Not every mare/stallion/horse will please the eye of everyone who looks upon it - like most things with horses (even gradings/evaluations) it's somewhat subjective.


----------



## christine48 (25 August 2011)

I don't agree with breeding from ungraded or unproven mares either. That's half the reason the Market is flush with average horses


----------



## Sportznight (25 August 2011)

Rather a sweeping statement!


----------



## Baydale (25 August 2011)

Getting back to soupdragon's original point:  I have a 4yo by One More Tiger out of an ungraded and unproven mare , although she was by More Pokey (TB, advanced event horse who I competed, sadly no longer alive), so I think I can forgive her that.  

Myrtle was a bit plain from the age of 1 to 3 but is really blossoming now. She moves nicely, is very balanced, makes a nice shape over a fence and has a very bold outlook - does ditches, steps, banks, water.


----------



## amy_b (25 August 2011)

for me, as he isnt proven I would want his progeny to prove themselves which I havent seen much of as yet. 
*tiptoes _around_ the grading issue*


----------



## christine48 (25 August 2011)

Sportznight said:



			Rather a sweeping statement!
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it's a sweeping statement at all. You only have to look at the number of horses for sale. 80% are average. Surely when you set out to breed you try to breed the best you can after all, after the stud fee the cost of producing the youngster up to being broken in is the same.


----------



## Bearskin (25 August 2011)

christine48 said:



			I don't think it's a sweeping statement at all. You only have to look at the number of horses for sale. 80% are average. Surely when you set out to breed you try to breed the best you can after all, after the stud fee the cost of producing the youngster up to being broken in is the same.
		
Click to expand...

All the average rider needs is an average horse.  How would the average rider cope with  Totilas, Shutterfly etc etc?


----------



## christine48 (25 August 2011)

At the moment the supply for 'average horses' out weighs the demand, hence the rock bottom prices. I just think the British as a whole need to be more selective regarding both mares and stallions which are bred from and lets face it there aren't many Totilas's or Shutterflies around!!


----------



## Sportznight (25 August 2011)

But there are a fair number of overhorsed average riders around - however, this is not helping the OP.  A new thread should be started on the subject, or one of the old one resurrected, so that this subject can be hashed out... again....


----------



## soupdragon71 (25 August 2011)

Baydale said:



			Getting back to soupdragon's original point:  I have a 4yo by One More Tiger out of an ungraded and unproven mare , although she was by More Pokey (TB, advanced event horse who I competed, sadly no longer alive), so I think I can forgive her that.  

Myrtle was a bit plain from the age of 1 to 3 but is really blossoming now. She moves nicely, is very balanced, makes a nice shape over a fence and has a very bold outlook - does ditches, steps, banks, water.
		
Click to expand...

Oh forgot about Myrtle (how could I?!). I am a bit confused as One More Tiger does seem to be a bit of a marmite stallion! Have had replies ranging from those that say he is ungenerous and should be gelded, to those that say he has a lovely temperament and well put together .  

Could you let me know why you chose him for your mare? My friend's mare is well bred and put together very nicely - by a good SJ sire and out of an event mare. Can be quirky but genuine, moves nicely and very, very bold. As she is WB friend would like to use a TB stallion (although mare is quite TB like and no sloth XC.


----------



## Maesfen (26 August 2011)

soupdragon71 said:



			Have had replies ranging from those that say he is ungenerous and should be gelded, to those that say he has a lovely temperament and well put together .
		
Click to expand...

No wonder you are confused, vast differences of opinion there - and that is all it is, personal opinion.
However, having looked after him for four months while he was in my yard, including handling mares he was covering, I can honestly say he didn't put a foot wrong and I'd have loved his gentle temperament on some of the horses I've had to deal with over many years.  He was a true gentleman with a kind nature and would far prefer you to talk and scratch his ears than for him to ever dream about being nasty or bolshy.  The youngstock by him I handled both during that time and since with my own filly out of a TB too, all seemed to have his kind generous nature whichever type of mare they were from.  In all honesty, as Baydale mentioned, they do seem to have a longer than normal ugly stage as they become yearlings but when they mature, boy do they look good as has been proved by their showing successes. 

For  the one who says he hasn't anything proven, you have to realise that for his first two seasons (03 and 04) he was only used a few times (just 10 registered with NED only 44 altogether up to 9/09; there might be a few more about that weren't registered at all as it was before compulsory passports too), mostly due to his owners serious illness which held back his campaign a great deal, very sad but true; it is only now he's at Great Brockhamhurst that he is getting better known .  
One of those was Millitiger from on here, if you check her posts you can see how well she has done but how many go to non competitive homes as many of these might have gone to hunting homes (he is after all, a typical HIS stallion type which is why many of them were used to provide the next generation of quality hunters; it's only in recent years that the focus has shifted more  onto competition results)  It's all in the luck of the draw how many progeny go to competition homes for one reason or another where they can be produced properly which is the same for any stallion, whatever discipline; it was exactly the same for the old HIS stallions and they haven't done too badly a job producing many Badminton and show jumping winners have they?  Give him time.


----------



## Sportznight (26 August 2011)

King's Composer is SHB(GB) Graded.  He won the Buchanan Trophy for highest marked TB presented.  Interestingly he failed his first grading.


----------



## millitiger (26 August 2011)

Primitive Proposal is graded now with SHB(GB).

I have a OMT mare and a PP gelding so may be able to add a bit.

My OMT mare is sharp to ride (nice on the ground and was a doddle to break in). We tried eventing for a while but, although she was clear xc everywhere BE eventing, her heart wasn't really in it so we have switched to dressage and she is gaining super scores at BD now.

She is a lovely looking mare and would be a great success in the show ring (shown briefly as a 3yro and won lots of championships).

I will be honest and say that while OMT is a nice stallion (met him a few times) I would be surprised if he produced top class eventers to go to the higher levels.
They are nice looking horses and mine has a great work ethic so I am not knocking at all.


My PP gelding is super flashy with great paces and a huge, scopey jump. He looks the real deal but is sometimes a little backwards in his brain but is never sharp or horrid (he is nearly 18hh though which may have something to do with it!).

If I was going to try and breed an Intermediate+ eventer or something I wanted to sell I would choose PP over OMT- much more commercial, more progeny out doing the business and when I compare my 2 horses, the PP one is far more talented.

If I wanted to breed a good looking, nice alrounder I would probably go for OMT as they are nice people and Millie really is the prettiest horse I have ever met (and I'm not rose-tinted about my horses either!)


----------



## First Time Mum (26 August 2011)

Best option is for your friend to go and view him. In regards to his temprament young stallions *can* be obnoxious and generally horrible to be around and then mature into horses that are pleasant to be around when they know their job.


----------



## crazycoloured (26 August 2011)

Best option is for your friend to go and view him.....ditto this...


----------



## ss1 (31 August 2011)

SD - I used him this year on my mare. Mare is 3/4 TB, not graded but has loads of talent and a good work ethic although she is a dominant type. I went to view him at the stud at the beginning of the stud season and saw him loose schooled in the field.

Why did I choose him for my mare - his temperament in fantastic, everything I want in my youngster. He is well put together and will compliment my mare well, adding some leg and I like the set of his withers/neck compared to others I saw. He has a nice, long stride in all gaits.

I went to Louella to see Primitive Proposal and Primitive Academy who I had almost decided on until I saw Tiger. The Primitive boys were not as quiet in hand although PP does show himself off well. I spoke with lots of people working in various aspects of the horse industry from competitors to physios and trainers and most said that PP can throw some quirky offspring. I appreciate that not all will turn out like this but I needed to keep highly strung and quirky away from my mare.

I don't want to breed a Badminton horse, I'd like a nice looking TB that is a good alrounder and has a nice temperament to event. OMT is also local to me and Louisa at the stud is very very good.

My suggestion is to go and take a look at him. When I went to see him I saw a week old foal by him who was very very nice and has since done well at the Futurity. One of his was top placed in the eventing section at Plumpton (I think it was PLumpton).

Everyone has different opinions as I found when I was trying to decide who to use.


----------



## nutwood (1 September 2011)

Please remember that the mare also has a huge influence on the foal. 

The top placed foal at Plumpton BEF that you mentioned is out of a very good TB mare by Rock King and the evaluators were very impressed with the mare. 

If you looked at the foal you would have seen many of the mares good points had passed through to the foal. He has a good temperament - if a little too laid back - as is evidenced by the fact that he lost the elite because he was too relaxed - he laid down and rolled during his performance - twice!


----------

